# Recommend a Website



## galt (Jun 30, 2006)

There are a plethora of websites that help with writing. So recommend your favorite! You must provide a minimum two-sentence description so we know what it is, as well as a link. Here's mine:

http://www.m-w.com/ 
It's an online dictionary. The best one, even better than Dictionary.com, because of the audio pronunciation! Just click and listen to how you're supposed to say a word. Also, I like the word-of-the-day feature, and the daily word game. You can download a free online toolbar so when you come across a word like peccadillo, you can type it in and a definition will open in a separate box. This website will help enhance your vocabulary.


----------



## Ty_lol (Jun 30, 2006)

Dictionary.com is my best friend. I tend to keep that site open all day because I can always go there to look things up, use the thesaurus, and also use the encyclopedia. What can I say? I can't spell worth a crap!
Ty


----------



## Scarecrow (Jun 30, 2006)

www.wikipedia.org

Rapidly growing to hold a monopoly on all information (both useful and useless). I use this nearly every day. The reference desk is especially helpful when I need to know the answer to a question.


----------



## tRiPpInHeArT (Jun 30, 2006)

http://www.fanstory.com

I love this site. I am a paid member, and the reviews I receive from fellow members have proved invaluable. The forums are also interesting and fun.


----------



## Rob (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm going to recommend the website of John Ravenscroft, who I've come across elsewhere on the internet, on a different forum. John is a solid guy, extremely helpful to others. His site contains useful links. Most of all, though, he has written some lovely short stories, worthy of reading, available on his site.

http://www.johnravenscroft.co.uk/

Cheers,
Omni


----------



## Ruben (Jun 30, 2006)

Don't we have an advertisement section for this?


----------



## Pawn (Jun 30, 2006)

Please consider PMing your recommendation, if appropriate, to a staff member for inclusion within our Resource Guide.


----------



## galt (Jun 30, 2006)

I didn't know about the Resource Guide, Pawn. Can we still keep this thread open?


----------



## Pawn (Jun 30, 2006)

Of course. So long as you're not recommending _your own_ websites, this is all perfectly above board.


----------



## galt (Jun 30, 2006)

Ty_lol said:
			
		

> I tend to keep that site open all day because I can always go there to look things up, use the thesaurus, and also use the encyclopedia.


Dictionary.com has an encyclopedia? 
Neh neh, Merriam Webster is much better. You can't download a dictionary toolbar from Dictionary.com, can you? Neh, use Merriam Webster. And dictionary.com doesn't have word games or audio pronunciation.

Good choice, Scarecrow. I'm very fond of Wikipedia and I wiki different things every day. The other day I wikied Mitt Romney. I love how you can type in anything from Mario Kart to the War on Terrorism and get comprehensive info.

Are you a friend of John's, Omnius? Well, I'll take a look at the website.



> Don't we have an advertisement section for this?


Yeah, maybe we should limit our recommendations to free websites.


----------



## Rob (Jun 30, 2006)

galt said:
			
		

> Are you a friend of John's, Omnius? Well, I'll take a look at the website.


Not a close friend, no. I know John through a writers' forum similar to this one. But I do admire his work.

Cheers,
Omni


----------



## galt (Jul 1, 2006)

Here's another cool website: 
http://animal.discovery.com/convergence/spyonthewild/birdtech/birdtech.html

It has nothing to do with writing, but it's really cool; they put a little camera on top of an eagle and let it fly around. You can see a vid of the bird's point of view!


----------

